# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Negril Flashback - Negril throughout the years >  Hour and a half of Jamaica entertainment in the 50s - 60s

## captaind

*Deep Roots Music - Miss lou Jack Ruby Ska Mento Tommy McCook Millie Small*

*These are the giants. Miss Lou especially

**I know you all love this country. Spend 1.5 hours and you'll love it even more 

Love the revival scenes. I have a video of one I attended in Ketto
*
*Cap*

----------


## Richie B

Thanks Cap! Love it Miss Lou ,Jack great ska, mento  ya mon!

----------

